# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC Unlocker client 1.00.1336 Unlimited FRP feature added

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker Unlimited Huawei FRP unlock feature added  250+ models and modifications unlimited FRP unlock added
With this feature can unlock unlimited FRP Hisilicon, Qualcomm and Mediatek based phones .*  *Huawei Ascend G7 Plius	RIO-AL00
Huawei Ascend G7 Plius	RIO-L01
Huawei Ascend G7 Plius	RIO-TL00
Huawei Ascend G7 Plius	RIO-CL00
Huawei Ascend G7 Plius	RIO-UL00
Huawei Ascend G740	G740-L00		
Huawei Ascend G8	RIO-L01
Huawei Ascend G8	RIO-L02
Huawei Ascend G8	RIO-L03
Huawei Ascend G8	RIO-TL00
Huawei Ascend Y538	Y538-A1
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-CL00	 
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-L01	 
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-L02			
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-L03			
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-L23			
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-U02			
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-U03			
Huawei Ascend Y560	Y560-U23			
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCC-U21
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-AL00
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-CL00
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-L01
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-L02
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-L03
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-L04
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-L21
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-L32
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-TL00
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-TL00H
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-TL10
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-TL10H
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-U03
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-U21
Huawei Ascend Y6	SCL-U23
Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro	TIT-AL00			
Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro	TIT-CL10			
Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro	TIT-L01			
Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro	TIT-L02			
Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro	TIT-TL00			
Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro	TIT-U02			
Huawei ECO	LUA-L03			
Huawei ECO	LUA-L13			
Huawei ECO	LUA-L23			
Huawei G Power	TIT-U02			
Huawei G9	VNS-DL00
Huawei G9	VNS-TL00
Huawei G9 Lite	VNS-AL00	
Huawei GR3	TAG-L01			
Huawei GR3	TAG-L03			
Huawei GR3	TAG-L13			
Huawei GR3	TAG-L21			
Huawei GR3	TAG-L22			
Huawei GR3	TAG-L23			
Huawei GR3	TAG-L32			
Huawei GR5	KII-L21
Huawei GR5	KII-L22
Huawei GR5	KII-L23
Huawei Holly2 plus	TIT-AL00			
Huawei Holly2 plus	TIT-CL10			
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-AL00
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-CL00
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-L01
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-L02
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-L03
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-L04
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-L21
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-L32
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-TL00
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-TL00H
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-TL10
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-TL10H
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-U03
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-U21
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-U23
Huawei Honor 4A	SCL-U31
Huawei Honor 4C Pro	TIT-L01			
Huawei Honor 4C Pro	TIT-TL00			
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-L03
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-L03E
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-L21
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-L22
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-L23
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-L32
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-L53
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-TL00
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-TL00E
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-TL00H
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-U22
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-UL00
Huawei Honor 5A	CAM-UL00E
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-AL00
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-AL10
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-L21
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-L22
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-L51
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-TL00
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-TL00H
Huawei Honor 5C	NEM-UL10
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-AL10
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-AL10G
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-AL20
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-CL00
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-L21
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-L22
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-L23
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-L24
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-TL00
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-TL00H
Huawei Honor 5X	KIW-UL00
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-AL10
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-C00
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-L01
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-L11
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-L21
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-TL00
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-TL01H
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-TL11H
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-UL00
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-UL00IN
Huawei Honor 7	PLK-UL10
Huawei Honor 7 Lite	NEM-L21
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-AL00
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-CL00
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-TL00
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-TL00H
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-UL00
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-UL01
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-UL06
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-UL11
Huawei Honor 7i	ATH-UL16
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-AL00
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-AL00A
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-AL10
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-DL00
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-L02
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-L04
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-L09
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-L19
Huawei Honor 8	FRD-TL00
Huawei Honor V8	KNT-CL00
Huawei Honor V8 Premium Edition	KNT-AL20
Huawei Honor V8 Standard Edition	KNT-AL10
Huawei Honor V8 Standard Edition	KNT-L09
Huawei Honor V8 Standard Edition	KNT-TL10
Huawei Honor V8 Standard Edition	KNT-UL10
Huawei Huawei Honor Note 8 Premium Edition	EDI-AL10
Huawei Huawei Honor Note 8 Standard Edition	EDI-DL00
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-AL10A
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-AL10B
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-AL10C
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-CL00A
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-CL00B
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-DL00A
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-DL00B
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-L09A
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-L09B
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-L29A
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-L29B
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-TL00A
Huawei MATE 8	NXT-TL00B
Huawei MATE S	CRR-CL00
Huawei MATE S	CRR-CL20
Huawei MATE S	CRR-L09
Huawei MATE S	CRR-TL00
Huawei MATE S	CRR-UL00
Huawei MATE S	CRR-UL20
Huawei MediaPad M2	M2-801L
Huawei MediaPad M2	M2-801w	
Huawei MediaPad M2	M2-802L
Huawei MediaPad M2	M2-803L
Huawei MediaPad M2 7.0	PLE-701L	
Huawei MediaPad M2 7.0	PLE-703L	
Huawei MediaPad M2 7.0	PLE-703LT	
Huawei MediaPad X2	GEM-701L
Huawei MediaPad X2	GEM-702L
Huawei MediaPad X2	GEM-703L
Huawei MediaPad X2	GEM-703LT
Huawei ORANGE DIVE 70	SCL-L01	
Huawei P8	GRA-CL00
Huawei P8	GRA-CL10
Huawei P8	GRA-L03
Huawei P8	GRA-L09
Huawei P8	GRA-L13
Huawei P8	GRA-TL00
Huawei P8	GRA-TL10
Huawei P8	GRA-UL00
Huawei P8	GRA-UL10
Huawei P8lite	ALE-CL00
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L01
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L02
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L03
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L04
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L21
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L22
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L23
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L32
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L34
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L52
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L53
Huawei P8lite	ALE-L62
Huawei P8lite	ALE-TL00
Huawei P8lite	ALE-UL00
Huawei P8lite Smart	TAG-L01			
Huawei P8max	DAV-701L
Huawei P8max	DAV-702L
Huawei P8max	DAV-703L
Huawei P8max	DAV-713L
Huawei P9	EVA-AL00
Huawei P9	EVA-AL10
Huawei P9	EVA-CL00			
Huawei P9	EVA-DL00			
Huawei P9	EVA-L09
Huawei P9	EVA-L09J
Huawei P9	EVA-L19
Huawei P9	EVA-L29
Huawei P9	EVA-TL00
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L01
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L02
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L03
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L11
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L21
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L22
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L31
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-L53
Huawei P9 Lite	VNS-TL00	
Huawei Y3II	LUA-L01			
Huawei Y3II	LUA-L02			
Huawei Y3II	LUA-L21			
Huawei Y3II	LUA-U02			
Huawei Y3II	LUA-U03			
Huawei Y3II	LUA-U22			
Huawei Y3II	LUA-U23			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-L01			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-L02			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-L03			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-L21			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-L22			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-L23			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-L33			
Huawei Y5II	CUN-U29			
Huawei Y6 Elite	LYO-L01			
Huawei Y6 Elite	LYO-L02			
Huawei Y6 Elite	LYO-L03			
Huawei Y6II	CAM-L03
Huawei Y6II	CAM-L03E
Huawei Y6II	CAM-L21
Huawei Y6II	CAM-L22
Huawei Y6II	CAM-L23
Huawei Y6II	CAM-L32
Huawei Y6II	CAM-L53
Huawei Y6II compact	LYO-L01			
Huawei Y6II compact	LYO-L02		
Huawei Y6II compact	LYO-L03	* 
Feature activation here: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## viiva

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## Omerkdoda

السلام عليكم

----------


## ahmed42112

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي

----------


## MastafaLfakkak

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي

----------


## NAWAR

THANKS

----------


## some one

رائع جداااااا

----------


## Kamelusma

شكرا جزيلاااا

----------


## sam_pon

جزاكم الله كل خير 
هل هناك رابط لبرنامج Hisilicon firmware writer لتحميل السوفتوير ذو الامتداد dgtk

----------


## Zakaly

عمل هائل وعظيم لكم التحيه

----------


## slimaher

thanks alot..

----------


## jhd93

شكررررررررررررررا

----------


## moozlome

بوركت اخي واصل تالقك

----------


## roxanne34

merci beaucoup pour ce logiciel         شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج

----------


## xosted

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع

----------


## hesham9

مشكوووور جداااااااا

----------


## .احمد احمدي

شكرا الك و بارك الله فيك و زادك علما

----------


## aymandoctor

رائع جدا شاكرين المجهود

----------


## mohamedsy7

thanks very man

----------


## belgace

THNKS/////////

----------


## kaffas52

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aziz_mengal

بوركت اخي واصل تالقك

----------


## hichchas

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## kin2011g

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## DMLFC

مشكورين يا اخي        **

----------


## sefta

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## ilyassele

مشكور بارك الله فيك

----------


## YAM&YESO

Avez vous une nouvelle version ?

----------


## keropipe

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## merlinolillo

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## ridvankms

selam aleyküm

----------


## votikaaa

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مراد الفا

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## PIKH

thanks you so much bro

----------

